# How strong would Neji be had he lived to be an adult?



## StandingMan (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm curious what the battledome opinion is on Neji and his abilities.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 18, 2017)

Entirely dependent on Kishi

no way to tell

On one hand, Neji is a genius at combat and taijutsu.

On the other hand, what is there to save Neji when Hinata received Hamura's own chakras and yet still isn't allowed to leave her kitchen?



Plainly speaking, Kaiten+Juken+Vacuum Palm+Byakugan is more than most fighters should be able to deal with. However, Kishi was adamant that the Hyuuga aren't relevant to anything. Not even the ninja world.


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 18, 2017)

Sakura level

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bonly (Sep 18, 2017)

Elite Jounin lvl still, maybe low Kage lvl at best


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 19, 2017)

At least an elite Jonin, he honestly should have been that anyway. I'd wager he'd make a good low Kage.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 19, 2017)

One cut above War Kakashi if we go with parallels.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 20, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> One cut above War Kakashi if we go with parallels.


Explain please, I don't understand


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2017)

Nothing too impressive. He did nothing in Part2, like at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> Explain please, I don't understand


Lee is Gai's copy from the new generation in which case he is most likely superior to him.
Kakashi was Gai's rival and Neji is Lee's rival.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Kishimoto lost interest in him and all of his hype disappeared in Shippuden..I don't think he would've become Super strong..Maybe mid to high jonin level around hiashi or maybe slightly greater than him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theRonin (Sep 20, 2017)

He'd be the Hamura's reincarnation and would have awakened Tenseigan.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gianfi (Sep 20, 2017)

Low Kage imo


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 20, 2017)

Probably elite jonin, he may of become low kage level. If he improves on Jyuken a lot I can see him being mid kage level. Hinata did after all create twin lion step, so maybe the genius of the hyuuga could have created a strong technique to make him much stronger.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 20, 2017)

If he continues to focus on the Byuakugan he will never move beyond elite Jonin level. If he tries to become a great ninja that happens to be a skilled Byuakugan user than he can become stronger.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 20, 2017)

Trolling said:


> Probably elite jonin, he may of become low kage level. If he improves on Jyuken a lot I can see him being mid kage level. Hinata did after all create twin lion step, so maybe the genius of the hyuuga could have created a strong technique to make him much stronger.


How could his Gentle Fist be improved?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 20, 2017)

Lee-Sensei said:


> How could his Gentle Fist be improved?



1. Increasing the range, power and speed of the vacuum palm dramatically or adding an element to it.
2. Mastering Shunshin so he can get in close range.
3. He could increase the force and speed, range with which chakra comes out of his body when using body blow dramatically, making it a hard hitting shield.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 20, 2017)

He doesn't really have as much potential as the other standouts from his chunin exams. I think he'd tap out at around Yamato's level. There's not much to suggest that he could keep up with the taijutsu focused kage-levels like A.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 20, 2017)

Trolling said:


> 1. Increasing the range, power and speed of the vacuum palm dramatically or adding an element to it.
> 2. Mastering Shunshin so he can get in close range.
> 3. He could increase the force and speed, range with which chakra comes out of his body when using body blow dramatically, making it a hard hitting shield.



1. Why? Was Hiashi's Vacuum Wall Palm really not impressive enough? I think if Neji learned VWP, even with just the force he had when they fought that Kisame clone, then he would have a reliable long range attack. The force of Hiashi's VWP would flatten most fighters if they just tried to tank it.

2. He already has? When he was half dead, he ran through the forest to meet Kidomaru at the ground after he started falling. With terminal velocity, that gives him a maximum of 3-4 seconds to have traversed that distance. His speed is fine and he got the same rating as Sasuke in the 3rd databook.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 20, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> 1. Why? Was Hiashi's Vacuum Wall Palm really not impressive enough? I think if Neji learned VWP, even with just the force he had when they fought that Kisame clone, then he would have a reliable long range attack. The force of Hiashi's VWP would flatten most fighters if they just tried to tank it.
> 
> 2. He already has? When he was half dead, he ran through the forest to meet Kidomaru at the ground after he started falling. With terminal velocity, that gives him a maximum of 3-4 seconds to have traversed that distance. His speed is fine and he got the same rating as Sasuke in the 3rd databook.



1. I honestly don't think it would do that much damage to kage level fighters, but I could be wrong. Vacuum Wall Palm just by itself isn't enough to be kage level. 

2. I don't how long it took him to get across the forest, but how does that mean he's already mastered Shunshin?


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 20, 2017)

Trolling said:


> 1. I honestly don't think it would do that much damage to kage level fighters, but I could be wrong. Vacuum Wall Palm just by itself isn't enough to be kage level.
> 
> 2. I don't how long it took him to get across the forest, but how does that mean he's already mastered Shunshin?



Based on scaling A) most Kage don't have Kisame's chakra density (that clone lacked chakra supply, but not chakra quality, it tanked attacks like Kisame himself would) and B) Hiashi's VWP was waaayyyyy stronger than the VP Neji used to send blow Kisame back. Also, it's not just a wall of chakra, it's juken chakra so it's made to damage the target's chakra system upon impact. 

VP/VWP, just let twin lion fists, was never really shown off in the manga and sounded way more impressive based on their databook entries.

2. What do you consider "mastering" shunshin? Seems like after you learn the jutsu it just depends on your own strength for how well you can boost your speed with it.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty much the same as he was in the war..
He had already reached his hyuga limit as a child lol,he can't go beyond that without external factors.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2017)

Id cut him some slack and say low kage level 

Tho thats mostly due to the boruto eras power creep


----------



## Furubodiburo (Oct 1, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Nothing too impressive. He did nothing in Part2, like at all.


That statement makes me quite happy you have a good ole' cross through your username.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 1, 2017)

Above Mid-Kage or Mid-Kage had Kishi kept his promise with him and the "new generation surpasses the old" theme.

So, above old heroes like the Gokage sans Gaara (who imo end up surpassing his fellow Gokage team) and others.


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 2, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> Above Mid-Kage or Mid-Kage had Kishi kept his promise with him and the "new generation surpasses the old" theme.
> 
> So, above old heroes like the Gokage sans Gaara (who imo end up surpassing his fellow Gokage team) and others.


I thought it was more of the new gen surpassing their masters,not the entire new gen surpassing all the old ones?!


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 2, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I thought it was more of the new gen surpassing their masters,not the entire new gen surpassing all the old ones?!



Then, Kakashi surpassed Minato. Kakashi is = Gai, so Gai also surpased Minato. Therefore Neji would've been > Gai. And would end up being High Kage level .

But being honest, i don't say surpassing all the old ones because certainly Kiba won't surpass Hashirama (and nobody did until the almighty Gaikatge and then Naruto).

I'm more talking about a general sense, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

